# My first segmented pens



## Astrolabe (Jun 18, 2014)

I think I am hooked.  These Longwood pens are my first attempt at segmented pens.  What an engaging activity.  I hope that I will be able to go back to non-segmented pens after this.

Which one is your favourite?  I can't decide.

These are both Tulipwood Blanks with Purpleheart feature.  They are finished in CA.  for some reason the CA on what I am calling the Lazy S did not turn out as nicely as the knot.  I did them days apart and exactly the same way.  Quite a puzzle.

I hope you enjoy them.

Alan


----------



## Astrolabe (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry everybody.  Wrong thread.  Can a user move it or does it have to be a moderator?

My apologies.

Alan


----------



## plantman (Jun 18, 2014)

Alan it looks like you are off to a good start there !! Differance in finish could be from heat or humidity at the time. Try to place you lighting so that you don't get that hot spot in your photos. Nothing wrong with where you posted it. You can just add another thread to the segmented section if you want.  Jim  S


----------



## Astrolabe (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks Jim.  I haven't delved into the whole Pen Photography hobby yet.  Seems to be a whole different hobby!  I am a new turner and haven't sold anything yet.  If I get into that I will build myself a photo hood and invest in some equipment.  Regarding the humidity, I am doubtful, but heat is a possibility.  I can't remember the speed of the lathe when I was doing the micromesh after the CA cured well.  Perhaps I had it set too high?  I usually apply the CA and sand (wet micromesh) at the same setting (6-800 rpm), but perhaps I bumped it up in this case?  At any rate, thanks for the suggestions.  I'll look out for that on my next pen.

Alan


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 23, 2014)

Great looking pen! It would be hard to know it was your first segment!


----------

